# Need help to locate those kit parts !



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

....I take care of a website call the 'OFFICIAL PARTS YARD' and it is dedicated to help out modelers finding their lost kit parts ! If you are that kind of modeler, and would like to help out or just to be helped , Have a look at the VIRTUAL SEARCH pages at this URL ..

http://Pages.infinit.net/jmarcpe/

As you will see this is the way the posting is done. It prevents your post to disappear in a crowd... This way, you can be sure that your needs are in the view at all the time and doesn't ends up in a place were no one looks !



If you are helping, thanks a million in advance on behalf of all the modelers your're going to help out ! And if you are in need, do not hesitate to write ,we are dedicated to help all modelers worldwide 

Happy modeling

jmarc


----------

